# Most knowledgable and active Reef forum?



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking for a good salt water forum to get involved with. Checked out a couple but not sure which is best for me.

New into fresh water and I want to start planning a reef tank.

What I learned from fresh is that you should do a lot of research...then do even more....if you want to save money in the long run. I failed to do this with fresh water  Aiming for piecing a salt setup over a long period.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

reefcentral.com


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

reef central and nanoreef


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

reefcentral

saltwaterfish.com

nanoreefs

in marine tanks research is definitely key (like with anything else really) its really easy to waste a LOT of money through mistakes. I would recomend a couple books: the conscientious marine aquarist by fenner and Reef Invertebrates: An Essential Guide to Selection, Care and Compatibility by calfo and fenner.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> reefcentral.com





TeamTeal said:


> reef central





ReefkprZ said:


> reefcentral


+7:fish:

Only bad things happen fast in reefs/aquariums. Take your time, be patient, be prepared to spend lots of $.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It is actually a product review blog but ReefBuilders.com is always an interesting read.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

reefsanctuary.com too!!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

forddna said:


> reefsanctuary.com too!!


Best Forum if you have a red sea max AIO


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

i use reefcentral and nanoreef.


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok reefcentral from what I can tell so far sucks.

Post in the noob area and really don't get any responses.

Lot's of good post to read there but the participation leaves something to be wanted.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

RC is massive and too fast for many to get help sometimes.

You might try some smaller and local groups, Bay Area Reefers is a good group FYI. Frag swaps etc. Or you might look or start a group in Sac.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha perhaps you are right. Maybe I need to make my post topics more lucrative to get people inside.

How did the local meeting go? Hoping I can make the next one.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely jump into a local section on RC. I typically only use the local club forum, Reef Fish, and the classifieds boards.

Reef Sanctuary has some good aquaculture and breeding info.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

like Forddna said, use the local forum in RC
they got their own for sale threads and such. and probably a better place to ask question or even get help

just note that i think theres a Sac section and a bay area section


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

Read Fenner's site Wet Web Media. Spend 20 minutes a day reading the daily correspondence. I've not really read the forum there, but the site itself is a pretty incredible stockpile of knowledge. You can spend hours and hours there.


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

thereeftank.com

also our local club has an awesome site. All are welcome I assume.

tcmas.org


----------

